
Joe Budden discusses decision not to renew podcast contract with Spotify - orblivion
https://youtu.be/BYVb34U0cp8?t=3240
======
orblivion
It's a long meandering segment of his podcast but I found it entertaining and
enlightening to listen to. Here's a news story if you just want a summary:
[https://www.engadget.com/spotify-joe-budden-podcast-
split-16...](https://www.engadget.com/spotify-joe-budden-podcast-
split-162238940.html)

